# She due Monday



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 12, 2018)

Ok I am getting excited. Looked out this morning and she was stand still and occasionally stretching like she was adjusting baby or babies I wen out and checked her nothing yet no dischage and her ligaments are still there. She also been bagged up for awhile it is her first. Her baby or babies dropped the other day I might be to excited.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Mini Horses (Dec 12, 2018)

Hurry up and wait...


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 12, 2018)

Exciting keep us updated!


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 17, 2018)

ahhhhh ok if she doesn't pop soon  I am going to go crazy. She is huge she does not like me examing her lol I need my husband to make my new milk stand lol I have a feeling I am going to have to tie her to milk her she already kicks when I just touch her tail lol


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 17, 2018)

Make sure you are right in there in the middle of it all when she's kidding. If you get the birthing fluids on you and let her smell you, she'll (hopefully) consider you one of her kids and it should help make things easier going fwd.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 17, 2018)

Lol great to know lol. Oh so unless I am sleep deprived and crazy which are both possible her ligaments are gone like donkey Kong lol so yay I be checking on her regularly lol


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Goats  ok so I went out again last night to check and to make sure I felt what I felt and nope her tendons were there however I say this that time i was able to do it. Bit more slowly because she had to go from laying to standing in order to get away from me lol I haven't checked this morning because my youngest is awake lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Isn't he cute lol


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2018)

Not exactly the "kid" we're waiting on pics of, but a cute "kid" none the less!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

She still hasn't kidded I thin she doing a great job of driving me crazy.


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 18, 2018)

Is her udder full?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Yes it is it's her first time so I am not expecting her to fully bag or develope until after she kids.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

I try to get some more pictures in a bit I am planning on checking on he again


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Ok here are the pictures I am so frustrated right now my buck is running through electric fence when she crying put I put him in another pen and he busted out and ran through more hot wire


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 18, 2018)

its all part of the doe code, she will delay as long as she can, ligs here, ligs gone and back again.  stretching and pawing, she will make sure you are sleep deprived and exhausted and the minute you close your for more than 3 minutes she will kid and you'll have missed it.  hope she kids soon so you can get some rest.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Dec 18, 2018)

When I used to have Kikos, I had one doe kid on Christmas night. When out to check on the goats when we got home that evening and there she was. What a wonderful Christmas present.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

That is funny and typical.


----------



## MiniSilkys (Dec 18, 2018)

And your doe isn't too far off either. Hope y'all don't have any bad weather planned.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

It's Texas lol I don't think it sticks to plan


----------



## MiniSilkys (Dec 18, 2018)

Just last week the weatherman said y'all had a bit of everything all in the same day. Rain, wind, snow, dry, all over the state.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

Lol sounds about right it was 71 one day next day it was 50 lol


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 18, 2018)

Texas is a pretty big state... The northern part up in the panhandle can have blizzards while those down at the southern tip can be at the beach...


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

That is the trurt


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 18, 2018)

That is the truth


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 19, 2018)

How is she doing?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 19, 2018)

She still pregnant, I check her nothing but I put her vaba in the new house this morning hoping she become accustomed to it.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 21, 2018)

Well she still pregnant however she getting really close lol if her vulva anything to go by it's opening up I ad to pull pine shaving out...


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 21, 2018)

Getting closer!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 21, 2018)

My two trouble makers lol they are in the new birthing/kidding /milking house it's 8 feetx 8feet and it's a little over eight feet tall. We goin to add a small yard with a area that's covered so it gets larger lol.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 21, 2018)

Lilly the brat that gave birth the same day I did last year she due in January she like to pretend she already getting some milk and getting a swollen vilve she kept doin that for a month last time so I do not believe her lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 21, 2018)

Ok some one explain that to me I touched there I get kicked by Daisy she lettlin my three year old(dec23 is his bday) and my five year old pet her there rude.


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 21, 2018)

You are much larger in size and therefore more of a potential "threat"...


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 21, 2018)

That's just like goats to kid at the inconvenient time ever. Haha, she must have a soft spot for kids. You must have looked back there one too many times and she knows what up.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 23, 2018)

Ok I know it's early but her ligaments are gone, her udder is even Fuller an I am ready to party lol. My son's birthday is today lol and we rushing to finish Christmas present let's go goat lol. She also getting pine shavings stuck to her so she goey


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 23, 2018)

Yep, perfect time for her to go! Happy birthday to your son! He get some baby goats for his birthday, best present ever! Can't wait to see the kids


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 23, 2018)

Perfect day to kid!  Happy Birthday to your DS.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 23, 2018)

They are here finlltf lol two healthy girls


----------



## promiseacres (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 23, 2018)

Guys uhhh she already given birth to two now what's this.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 23, 2018)

We decide their names are going to be jingle an bells lol


----------



## Latestarter (Dec 23, 2018)

Congrats! So did she have a third or was that just the afterbirth?


----------



## StarSpangledNubians (Dec 23, 2018)

Aww, they are adorable! Congrats! Love the names


----------



## lalabugs (Dec 23, 2018)

Congrats! They are adorable!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 23, 2018)

It was just after birth.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 23, 2018)

Should I put a heat lamp out there it's going to get down to 40-38


----------



## Amelie the Bee Keeper (Dec 24, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> Should I put a heat lamp out there it's going to get down to 40-38


I know that the night has passed but I still want to share my opinion. I would with the little ones. Just put in one corner so they can come and go as they please. They are also really cute!!


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Dec 24, 2018)

I end up not putting it up last night but if it gets colder I will I want to avoid it until absolutely need because one they would become to depend on it and two I worry about fire. They end up doing just fine with mom and the onesies I hemmed for them. And I believe. Have to thank @Latestarter the advice to be right in the goo lol daisy as never really been thrilled with beIN handle however I can milk her now with out being on a stand or tied and touch her everywhere after her gave birth. She has turned out to be a excellent mother so far she cleans them cuddles plays with them and nurses them. She doing very well for her first time she made nesting area and tends to them she very docile with us with them as well so I thankful for that


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 9, 2019)

Well Lilly seems like she about to give birth. I trimmed her lady bits and she had a long stringy goo it was clear discharge. So far her ligaments are still in place but her kids have dropped as well. So yay I figured she wouldnt go until the 20th but what do I know I am just human lol.


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 9, 2019)

I hope for her sake that you trimmed "AROUND" her lady bits and didn't actually trim them


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 9, 2019)

Lol yes around her tail and her legs and udder lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

Here is Lilly this afternoon


  this is the goat who waited till I gave birth last year we see what she come up with this time lol


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Jan 10, 2019)

She had a single that did live long last year here hopping that change this year


----------

